# Sticky  A Different Breed's Second Annual Raffle



## TeddieXRuxpin

I would like to invite everyone to come and check out A Different Breed’s 2nd annual raffle. We have tons of fun prizes for all sizes of dogs, cats, and even the humans that own their furry friends. The animals and their humans win while we help out all of the animals in need. 

All proceeds will go straight to help out the dogs of A Different Breed. We are a non profit animal rescue.

If you have any questions about the raffle, our rescue, or the site, feel free to PM me. I will be checking my emails on a daily basis to make sure I’m able to answer any and all questions. 

Thank you so much for taking the time to look and I hope you and you pal(s) find something you just can’t live without. 

http://www.freewebs.com/adifferentbreedraffle/

If you're ever able to swing buy to bumb up the thread that would be awesome. I'm going to need as much help as possible to keep this thread seen. 

Sincerely, 
TeddieXRuxpin


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

Can I win Jelly Bean?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I wish. She has thankfully been adopted!!!


----------



## AirForceAngel

Charity bump!

I have seen you post these elsewhere before and unfortunately I could not participate then. I might do it this year. Some of those packages are way too cool!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis

Very cool Teddie- can't wait to see how you do this year....gotta figure out which one(s) my kids need


----------



## MegaMuttMom

Teddie, I want package #11! I e-mailed to ask how I cick to buy tickets. I am either clueless or the link is kind of hidden somewhere. Count me in!!!!!!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Thanks you guys! 

MMM- Do you have a Paypal? If you go onto the raffle site there is info on how to buy the tickets.
http://www.freewebs.com/adifferentbreedraffle/rules.htm

If you still need help just let me know.


----------



## MegaMuttMom

Thanks Teddie! I hope I win


----------



## Max'sHuman

Ooh oooh! I want #14 or #18!!! Oh and I saw a very familiar and handsome little Shih Tzu on that website and also a very familiar and handsome bully....your furkids (I'm counting Britches as "yours") look great!


----------



## digits mama

I saw some of the packages and all my furkids picked out the ones we want to win! Looks like you have done a great job putting this together Tedd  this is gonna be fun!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

*BUMP*



Max'sHuman said:


> Ooh oooh! I want #14 or #18!!! Oh and I saw a very familiar and handsome little Shih Tzu on that website and also a very familiar and handsome bully....your furkids (I'm counting Britches as "yours") look great!


Yep those two good looking boys would be none other than Teddie and Britches. How could I not put those two adorable faces in?



digits mama said:


> I saw some of the packages and all my furkids picked out the ones we want to win! Looks like you have done a great job putting this together Tedd this is gonna be fun!


Thank you DM.  I am wondering what your crew picked out...hmmmmm?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

**Rescue Bump**

Come one people come join in on the fun! Take a look at our awesome prizes!!!!


----------



## ara28

Money is a bit tight right now but since it runs through the beginning of nov I just might be able to purchase some tickets! 

A little off topic....On the raffle sight one of the buttons at the top says "abou*s* ADB" I'm assuming it was supposed to say "abou*t* ADB"


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

ara28 said:


> Money is a bit tight right now but since it runs through the beginning of nov I just might be able to purchase some tickets!
> 
> A little off topic....On the raffle sight one of the buttons at the top says "abou*s* ADB" I'm assuming it was supposed to say "abou*t* ADB"


Yikes!!  Good catch! Thank you.


----------



## ara28

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Yikes!!  Good catch! Thank you.


No problem.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Giving this thread another good ol' bump. We had another adoption drive today with some success. Come and check the raffle out


----------



## AirForceAngel

We entered this year! *crosses fingers on both hands*


----------



## MegaMuttMom

I'm bumping this up even though it decreases my chances of winning


----------



## Renoman

Teddie, I apologize. I've been a little preoccupied getting ready for my move. Which by the way, puts me much closer to you and your Saturday adoption days.....dangerous for me... good for you....

I just picked out a few packages the boys would like. I will make sure to buy my tickets soon. Maybe I can come by personally and pick up my prize.....


ETA: BIG BUMP!!!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

AirForceAngel said:


> We entered this year! *crosses fingers on both hands*





MegaMuttMom said:


> I'm bumping this up even though it decreases my chances of winning


I want to say thank you and I am wishing everyone much much luck! 



Renoman said:


> Teddie, I apologize. I've been a little preoccupied getting ready for my move. Which by the way, puts me much closer to you and your Saturday adoption days.....dangerous for me... good for you....
> 
> I just picked out a few packages the boys would like. I will make sure to buy my tickets soon. Maybe I can come by personally and pick up my prize.....
> 
> ETA: BIG BUMP!!!!


Did your move get closer or your plans have stayed the same? 

That could possibly very dangerous! Lol. I know there would be some one you fell in love with.


----------



## Renoman

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I want to say thank you and I am wishing everyone much much luck!
> 
> 
> Did your move get closer or your plans have stayed the same?
> 
> That could possibly very dangerous! Lol. I know there would be some one you fell in love with.


Report date for new job is 9 November Teddie..... move date is whenever they come to pack me up.....

Yeah... I'm gonna be in big trouble being that close.....


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis

Bumpity Bump  
Buy your Tickets!!!! Put my name on them!!!!


----------



## Mudra

TedX.. im still trying to figure out how to buy your tickets!!! Dont worry.. Im buying... LOLOLOL!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Thank you Thank you for the bumps!! 

I've gonna give it another big BUMP. lol

**BUMP**


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

*BUMP*

We're on the third week now!!! Come and buy some tickets.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

We're onto the 4th week of our Raffle so there is still time to buy your tickets. 

**BUMP**


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis

Givin this one a BUMP---get your tickets!!!!!!!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe

I bought my tickets!!!!!!! YaYYYY!!!

Bump!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I wanted to give this one last bump. 

The raffle will officially close in a matter of hours. The latest tickets can be bought it midnight November 8th. Tickets will be drawn shortly after. Some come on and buy your tickets. Pleny of prizes!!!


----------



## AirForceAngel

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I wanted to give this one last bump.
> 
> The raffle will officially close in a matter of hours. The latest tickets can be bought it midnight November 8th. Tickets will be drawn shortly after. Some come on and buy your tickets. Pleny of prizes!!!


So where does it announce winners, eh?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Along with posting the winning numbers all winners have been notified by email. Thank you everyone for participating this year! It was a great success. 

Winning Prize Numbers:

#1 - 1546639

#2 - 1547056

#3 - 1546721

#4 - 1546614

#5 - 1546725

#6 - 1546802

#7 - 1546716

#8 - 1546500

#9 - 1547222

#10 - 1547197

#11 - 1547003

#12 - 1526767

#13 - 1547190

#14 - 1547008

#15 - 1547158

#16 - 1546771

#17 - 1547120

#18 - 1546927

#19 - 1547132


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Along with posting the winning numbers all winners have been notified by email. Thank you everyone for participating this year! It was a great success.
> 
> Winning Prize Numbers:
> 
> 
> #13 - 1547190


Thats me!!!!! Wooohooooo!!!! Thanks Ted for all your hard work!!


----------



## Renoman

Congratulations to you SDO and to all the DF winners. 

Teddie, congratulations to you for your hard work and effort in making your raffle such a success.


----------



## Mudra

I am the lucky winner of package #2!  thanks to teddieX for making this raffle a success!!!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis

Got ours!!! Thanks again Teddie!!! My kids are happy they got something in the mail for them for once 

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/39716-we-got-our-raffle.html#post412319


----------



## RonE

hatyra said:


> If you have any questions about the raffle, our rescue, or the site, feel free to PM me. I will be checking my emails on a daily basis to make sure I’m able to answer any and all questions.


You mean the raffle from 11 years ago?


----------

